# Brain Hemorrhage through Bluetooth



## emailaatif786 (Mar 29, 2007)

In Pulwama, JK, a man was just picking us his mobilephone call, and he got Brain Hemorrhage. Another man in that area, while sharing Bluetooth with others, had bleeding through his nose, and was immediately shifted to the hospital. Within hours, a romour spread in Kashmir, that there has been a deadly Mobile Virus spread in Kashmir, that you get a phone call from 11 Digit Unknown Caller, after picking the Call, your phone screen goes Red, and you would get Brain Hemorrhaged, and if you share something through Bluetooth, in few minutes you many get Cardiac failure. This romour spread everywhere, and people began to switchoff their phones, disconnect thier Bluetooth dongles., even shut down their Internet caffes.
Ha , ha , ha What a fool People!


----------



## techtronic (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 29, 2007)

Roflol...!!    That was funnnny..!!


----------



## sanju (Mar 29, 2007)

yes they are doing here in haryana


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 29, 2007)

they are doing everywhere..
foolish people....


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 30, 2007)

sanju said:
			
		

> yes they are doing here in haryana


It was the News of the day, here in Kashmir.
Even high qualified proffessors in the University began to switch off their mobiles, not knowing that how can one design a mobile virus that can kill people!


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 30, 2007)

.....tring tring....
uhh..i wonder wht this weird 11 digit no. is....hello?..
AARRRGGGHHHH..i cant remember anything...the world is slowly fading away in front of me...drool spilling uncontrollably...helpppp...@#$#$~#$!~#$....*dumb mystified look on face stuck FOREVER*....


----------



## gunda_26 (Mar 30, 2007)

pakistan coach bob wolmer may have been killed by bluetooth or a mobile phone,thats why police is unable to trace killers.Why not kill whole of china and pak army in the same way and rule all over asia!


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 30, 2007)

^^^alll tht u said explain a lot why uve aptly named urself "gunda"..lolzzz


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 30, 2007)

gunda_26 said:
			
		

> pakistan coach bob wolmer may have been killed by bluetooth or a mobile phone,thats why police is unable to trace killers.Why not kill whole of china and pak army in the same way and rule all over asia!


The Authorities confirmed it was just a hoax and asked people not to give ear to such rumours.
SMS:
“Please don’t pick calls from 0000888800, 0000111000, 0115500000, 0008888899, 00009999900, 0088880004, 0004400044. These are viruses which resulted in death of several people including 52 in India...,” the SMS reads.
This SMS believed to be shot by some unknown texter Wednesday was akin warning of some pandemic.
By night the SMS had tinkled most of the cells creating a panic among subscribers with many of them switching off their phones. This was the scene from Srinagar to Jammu and even New Delhi was no immune to it.

###########
One person also has shown a preview that he had recieved the call from that Deadly number 09888888888, but while zooming to that image, I sought out the edited part. See the Image Below:
###########
*img479.imageshack.us/img479/9051/09813649864sr8.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

How does that prove it is edited?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2007)

ROFL  aur kuch nahi mila

but atleast this way MMS Scandels won't spread quickly


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> How does that prove it is edited?


Download the picture to your computer, and zoom to it with your own two eyes.
And see the "Dialled Calls" portion has been changed to " Recieved Calls".


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, OK. 

You must have seen that picture so many times and yet you keep typing the wrong spelling for the word 'rec*ei*ved'. You'll always keep writing it wrongly if you don't make a counscious effort to correct it.


----------

